# need urgent help



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

My friend realised that his money in his account is gone. He moved to Cyprus and uses a local bank there. However, the bank says they received an email from him to transfer the money to abroad.

It is hilarious since they did not follow any rules or regulations to ask for identification, and should not transfer anything over 10k without proof of ID and confirmation. Anyways, it is a shady deal but they seem to do this to British as we heard another example which happened a few months ago.

Do you know any examples? Have you heard anything?
Did anyone sue these banks? My friend is asking my help to sue the bank, and it does not even make sense for the bank to go through a legal case instead of fixing the issue.

I am getting to the point that they see British Expats as low risk to pursue a legal case in Cyprus against them.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

spectnas said:


> My friend realised that his money in his account is gone. He moved to Cyprus and uses a local bank there. However, the bank says they received an email from him to transfer the money to abroad.
> 
> It is hilarious since they did not follow any rules or regulations to ask for identification, and should not transfer anything over 10k without proof of ID and confirmation. Anyways, it is a shady deal but they seem to do this to British as we heard another example which happened a few months ago.
> 
> ...


This seems to me as some kind of scam. The story is just idiotic


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I find it very hard to believe this has happened. When we wanted to take 5K out of our bank we had to provide proof of ID even though they knew us. They also wanted to know what we needed the money for. 
To just transfer money from someones account without going through rigorous ID checks seems to me to be very questionable.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

spectnas said:


> My friend realised that his money in his account is gone. He moved to Cyprus and uses a local bank there. However, the bank says they received an email from him to transfer the money to abroad....
> 
> ...*Any advise would be greatly appreciated*.
> 
> ...


Don't believe all you are told.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't worry, I can help. I've $20,000,000 which will be in my account very shortly from a good friend of mine in Nigeria.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

spectnas said:


> My friend realised that his money in his account is gone. He moved to Cyprus and uses a local bank there. However, the bank says they received an email from him to transfer the money to abroad.
> 
> It is hilarious since they did not follow any rules or regulations to ask for identification, and should not transfer anything over 10k without proof of ID and confirmation. Anyways, it is a shady deal but they seem to do this to British as we heard another example which happened a few months ago.
> 
> ...


How does your 'friend' think you can help him sue a bank in Cyprus when you are not here? My guess is he is asking for financial help to cover the cost of suing?
If so you can be sure your 'friend' is a scammer trying to extort money from you.


----------



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

No. I know the local language and helping with a lawyer..
We talked to a lawyer and initiated the process. and now the bank's lawyer needs to provide statement.


it is simple yet already happened. 
my friend's retirement money was in the bank. When he visited UK with family, his money got wired to an asian bank account over 5 payments in 3 days.
bank said that my friend emailed them with the details and bank accounts to send the money.
it is a scam by the bank or someone working at the bank since without ID or wet signature, they cannot transfer any amount, especially over 10k each international transaction


I would like to check if you heard any similar issues so we can look into.
so it is not idiotic and it has happened so my friend is now back in UK and cannot speak the language, hence I am involved


----------



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Don't worry, I can help. I've $20,000,000 which will be in my account very shortly from a good friend of mine in Nigeria.
> 
> Pete


thanks Pete
Really appreciated the humour

are you in the north or south?


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems all a bit strange, a sign pops into my head TREAT WITH EXTREME CAUTION!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

_DUMP IT. This surely is a SCAM?_


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I suspect that if this happened at all it was in the illegally occupied North of the island where I doubt whether there is anything that can be done as the government is not recognised by the international community.
Whatever the truth of it is, there is nothing that anyone here on this forum can do to help so I am closing this thread.


----------

